# Onstar RemoteLink app can now be run on a pc!!!



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

FYI- for those who have Onstar and have been frustrated like I am that the Remote Link app will not run on a Windows 7 mobile phone, Blackberry or certain Android phones there is now a new Android simulator that works on a Windows pc. It is now a free beta. I installed it, downloaded the Onstar app and it worked perfect! Go to Run Android on Windows with BlueStacks :: Android on PC :: Android Player for Windows | BlueStacks- download the beta. I am so happy now. It will be great to know that I can unlock or start the car if I need too. Hopefully Onstar will port their apps to more mobile operating systems soon.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just received an email from OnStar this morning that my three month free trial expired!

I am so sad, but guess not sad enough to let them blast the **** out of my credit card.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

NickD said:


> Just received an email from OnStar this morning that my three month free trial expired!
> 
> I am so sad, but guess not sad enough to let them blast the **** out of my credit card.


Call them up and tell them what it's really worth to you. They'll usually make a deal.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, somehow managed to drive two million miles without it. Only time I was ever stranded was with rented cars. Not nearly driving that much anymore, like less than 12,000 miles a year.

Not sure if my Cruze leaves me stranded to call Chevy or my AAA card with 200 miles of free towing or locksmith service is my remote doesn't work. But will wait to see if OnStar offers me a deal I can't turn down.


----------



## playtone22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you so very much for this post! I just locked myself out of my car with my phone in it and I'm at work almost 30 miles from home. Thanks to this post my husband didn't have to drive the almost 60 mile round trip to bring me my other set of keys.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you have OnStar active call them and have the doors opened.


----------

